# Hand forged holdfast on ebay



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

I ordered a pair of holdfasts today off of ebay. Not sure if anyone else is interested or not but here's the page. Good price if they work. 40 for the pair and free shipping.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blacksmith-Hand-Forged-HoldFast-Pairs-FREE-SHIPPING-/201226184339?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eda03e693


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I picked Gramercy Tools® Holdfast at LV $38 for a pair. Seem to work good.


----------

